# Milk and cereal??



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

<span style="color:#333399">Hi everyone!

K, so Timmy is 11 weeks old... and he is healthy and adjusting just fine!! On July 9th, he was 2.4 pounds and when I went to the vet again on July 20th for his Distemper and Lepto shot he was 2.6 pounds. He is eating but I feel like sometimes he gets bored of the same food.

The vet said that these dogs were very picky eaters and to feed him everything I eat except for spicy food. He said: If you have cereal and milk in the morning, then feed him cereal and milk... If you eat pasta then feed him pasta. I feel strange doing this... what do you guys think? Tell me what you feed your maltese pleaseeeee!!!









Any information would be great!!!
Thank you!
Priscilla</span>


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I didn't think I'd ever hear a vet say that.







I wouldn't do it. But my fluffs love their Canidae anyways.







They don't really ever get human food except for some fruit or a piece of boneless skinless chicken breast.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe Dr.Jamie can weigh in on this one? 

I can't imagine that milk and some other human foods would be good for a puppy. I would stick to the balence diet made for canines. 

Canidae, Nature's Variety, Merrick those are just a few of the really good ones out there.

If you were to feed a human type diet I would only be doing boiled chicken/rice/ and veggies, but that's just me.


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> I didn't think I'd ever hear a vet say that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was very surprise to hear that from him too... It's my first puppy as an adult... so I went in with a list full of questions. I asked him about Canidae, Chicken soup for the puppy's soul, and Solid Gold... He told me that they were good but that most likely he wouldn't eat it because they are picky eaters and they mostly enjoy human food. I told him that I did not want him to get used to human food and that I rather him eat his dog food and once in awhile throw some boneless chicken breast. That's when he told me that I can feed him bacon and eggs, milk with cereal, and pasta. I feel strange giving him these types of food... so if anyone has done it please let me know. He's 11 weeks, so I don't know if these foods will upset his stomach... according to my vet, it's ok









I definitely want to try Canidae because that is very popular in this forum...









Thank you for your quick response!!!
♥ Priscilla ♥


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well Alex eats what we eat. I also make some food for him that I freeze in little pots in case we are having something that he cannot have or if there is not enough. My little pots consist of a mix of steamed rice, vegetables (any kind) and any kind of meat (mostly it's either chicken or beef). Now when your vet said to feed him what you eat, I don't think he meant to feed him junk food if you are having junk food







I have fed him scrambled eggs (eggs are good for them), but I would go easy on the bacon (too much fat). What I never have fed is milk and cereal, but I know somebody who gives his cereal. I don't eat milk and cereal so that's one reason he has not had it. I know he loves milk, because he went once in my glass of milk and was lapping it like crazy. But I am not sure milk is really good for them. Ohhhh I just remember. Silly me. I fed some milk to a stray we took in in Saudi Arabia (had nothing else on hand at the moment) and he did just fine. So milk is probably fine too.


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> Well Alex eats what we eat. I also make some food for him that I freeze in little pots in case we are having something that he cannot have or if there is not enough. My little pots consist of a mix of steamed rice, vegetables (any kind) and any kind of meat (mostly it's either chicken or beef). Now when your vet said to feed him what you eat, I don't think he meant to feed him junk food if you are having junk food
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh no!! Definitely NO Junk food for little Timmy...









Thanks for the info... Like I wrote before... this is my first puppy as an adult so any advice is great!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My 2 both have 'human' food mixed with their kibble everyday - they have cooked mince, rice (or sometimes pasta) and mixed vegetables. HOWEVER, they are aged 3 and 1. When they were puppies, up until about 5 - 6 months, I fed them just puppy kibble - They also had puppy milk (no lactose) and puppy porridge on occasion. It's my belief that they need just the right balance of nutrients etc while they are young. 

At 11 weeks, I don't think that I would be comfortable feeding just human food. I also think the kibble helps them with teething.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I let them taste what I eat but they have their own food.......btw.....I would never give them bacon...especially because of the sodium, nitrates and fat.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't remember when exactly I started the people food with Alex but it was very early on and I got him at 10 weeks. Maybe I started at around 13 or 14 weeks.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Priscilla, I would strongly advise against this, especially at such a young age. What are you going to do if you take a vacation and have to leave him with someone? Expect them to either cook for him or give him their table scraps? What about taking him on vacation? You're going to get food from a restaurant and bring it for him? Get him used to at least SOME dog food. And by the way, I would question the vet who tells you that any human food is okay for a Malt. They are NOT picky eaters, but they can certainly become picky under certain circumstances. And there are some foods that dogs should NEVER have, including onions and chocolate.

PS - very cute pictures of Timmy!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Priscilla, I would strongly advise against this, especially at such a young age. What are you going to do if you take a vacation and have to leave him with someone? Expect them to either cook for him or give him their table scraps? What about taking him on vacation? You're going to get food from a restaurant and bring it for him? Get him used to at least SOME dog food. And by the way, I would question the vet who tells you that any human food is okay for a Malt. They are NOT picky eaters, but they can certainly become picky under certain circumstances. And there are some foods that dogs should NEVER have, including onions and chocolate.
> 
> PS - very cute pictures of Timmy!![/B]



Add grapes to that NEVER have list too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

In the interest of fairness, to those who home cook, here's a link, Priscilla to another thread about a great book that includes home cooking. The difference between home cooking and feeding Timmy whatever you eat is enormous, though. Think about it. Unless you are a health nut (which I'm not). Even so, dogs need certain proteins and nutrients that should not be overlooked if home cooking.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=25127&hl=


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If your vet "literally" told you to feed him whatever you are eating EXCEPT spicey foods, then I would get another vet. That was an extremely irresponsible piece of advice. What if you ate Lucky Charms, or Cocoa Puffs every morning? 

What if you ate fruit salad riddled with grapes? If he only gave the exception of "spicey" foods, then get rid of him.

I would find a quality dog food for now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good heavens! Was this the pet store vet or your new vet? I can't imagine a vet saying that.

Dogs have very differeent nutritional needs then humans do and need a diet formulated especially for them. Some people do successfully feed homecooked food, but it has to be done with your vet's supervsion and added supplements. For most of us, finding a high quality commercial dog food makes the most sense.

Feeding table scraps can cause pancreatitis, a very painful inflamation of the pancreas that can require expensive emergency treatment. It can also cause obesity which can cause diabetes like my Lady has. Trust me, you don't want to have to give twice daily insulin injections and pay the vet bills that come along with a diabetic dog and their chronic infections and eye problems.

Ummm.......come to think of it, if vets recommended feeding table food, they would see a lot more of their patients!










 $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

Believe it or not ladies... Yes, that is what my vet told me and when I said: "Really are you sure about that?" He answered: "Yes, I've been doing my job for 40 years." He was not rude about it, but that's what he said when I questioned him about the human food instead of the dog food. I did not misunderstood... that is exactly what he said. I'm actually looking for a new vet because that is the vet that was recommended by the pet store.

Of course... I have not fed him BACON or any of the stuff he told me it was ok to feed him. I'm still feeding him his kibbles and his canned dog food. Sometimes I give him boneless chicken breast. I've heard great things about Canidae and Solid Gold, so I'm going to try that and see if he likes it. I don't want him to get used to human food ALL the time. He needs his puppy food, especially at 11 weeks. 

I agree with all of you ladies and this is why I love posting my concerns here because ALL of you are very nice and helpful!!! Thank you AGAIN!!!










Like I wrote before... This is my first time owning a dog as an adult... so it's nice to come here and get advice for everyone!!!









Thanks,
♥ Priscilla ♥


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought these little guys couldnt have regular milk from the store?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They aren't suppose to it gives them the runs. I give mine dry cherrios & crispex as a treat.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

> Priscilla, I would strongly advise against this, especially at such a young age. What are you going to do if you take a vacation and have to leave him with someone? Expect them to either cook for him or give him their table scraps? What about taking him on vacation? You're going to get food from a restaurant and bring it for him? Get him used to at least SOME dog food. And by the way, I would question the vet who tells you that any human food is okay for a Malt. They are NOT picky eaters, but they can certainly become picky under certain circumstances. And there are some foods that dogs should NEVER have, including onions and chocolate.
> 
> PS - very cute pictures of Timmy!![/B]



I AGREE...I tried feeding my two furbutts human food, boiled ground lamb, rice etc. but it gets to be tough to go anywhere and expect anyone but a maltese mommy to do the same. It also meant that I had to be careful in my own cooking if I wanted to give them any of my meal: no onions not much salt and seasonings. Also they were getting loose poop and I think it was from too much variety. Now, after eading SM postings I give them a combo of Nutro dry and canned and 'sometimes' put a little of the protein I have from dinner, chopped really small, into the mix.

Good Luck!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

My thinking is that dogs are like small children. They will eat when they are hungry, even if they're not all that excited about the food choices. I would think that feeding them all kinds of human food would result in a picky eater, kind of like when you cater to a three year old's wishes. 

Priscilla, I'm glad you're looking for a different vet. I'm fairly certain that most vets would fall out of their chairs if they heard what this guy recommends. You're obviously a good mommy, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry but he is not the only vet that recommends getting away from dog food. There are more then you think.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone forgot to tell Cotton she was a picky eater..

She is a hog, she eats anything I'd let her have. She even trys to kiss the food out of my mouth if I'am not careful. guess that sounds gross, she doesn't understand personal space.









Moppy eats his food, and understands personal space.









I would feed junk food, but a little chicken or what not hasn't hurt my fluffybutts.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Sorry but he is not the only vet that recommends getting away from dog food. There are more then you think.[/B]


there's a vast difference between feeding your dog a quality, nutritionally balanced variety of homecooked foods then just to offer up "what ever you're eating". my god, not everyone eats as well as you think! milk and cereal?? that's ridiculous! 

there is a whole list of foods that are not fit for a dog to eat, they have completely different nutritional requirements than that of a human. if i were to feed my dogs what i happened to feed my husband today, they would definitely come down with a painful bout of pancreatitis! 

dogs need a specific diet, even when home cooking there are vitamins, supplements and such added to the food to keep their diet properly balanced. 

and a vet associated with a petstore is not one i would put my faith in....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carrie is absolutely right. Feeding your dog a carefully prepared home cooked diet from recipes specifically designed for dogs along with all the necessary supplements is totally different than just feeding him your table food.

Milk and cereal??????


Milk and other dairy products:

Some adult dogs and cats do not have sufficient amounts of the enzyme lactase, which breaks down the lactose in milk. This can result in diarrhea.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=1030

That site also has a list of human foods that are toxic to dogs.

* Dogs can't handle as much cereal as humans. One reason
is that humans and dogs differ in the amount of enzymes they
make that are needed to break down carbohydrates. Dogs
have about 80% less enzymes to break down carbohydrates
than people do.

This is a great article explaining how a dog's nutritional needs are different than humans.

http://petcaretips.net/dog-nutrition-human-difference.html

You definately need to find a new vet sooner rather than later. Heaven forbid you had an emergency with Timmy. I wouldn't trust this guy to clip Lady's nails!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You definately need to find a new vet sooner rather than later. Heaven forbid you had an emergency with Timmy. I wouldn't trust this guy to clip Lady's nails![/B]

































That was funny. I agree


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah I wouldn't trust him either. at least he should have gave you a list of foods that are dangerous while he was telling you that. milk is very bad for Sparkey, but he has a sensitive tummy. I do home cook for him by the way.


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> My thinking is that dogs are like small children. They will eat when they are hungry, even if they're not all that excited about the food choices. I would think that feeding them all kinds of human food would result in a picky eater, kind of like when you cater to a three year old's wishes.
> 
> Priscilla, I'm glad you're looking for a different vet. I'm fairly certain that most vets would fall out of their chairs if they heard what this guy recommends. You're obviously a good mommy, keep up the good work!!!
> 
> ...










Thank you so much!! That was very sweet!!!

Thank you to everyone who helped me and he responded to my post!! I really appreciate all the advice and help from everyone! I love this website... so glad my fiance found it!!!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow... I am surprised. I have never heard any of the vets I work for ever ever suggest "feed whatever you're eating" That sounds INSANE to me. I feed human food to both my dogs, who are picky, but it is a balanced diet of chicken, rice or pasta, and veggies.

11 weeks...and to not even suggest trying to stay with a puppy food? I would not listen to anything this guy says. Not ALL small dogs are picky eaters. I can't imagine a vet giving out this advice...


----------

